# Nevão em Guimarães  - 9 Janeiro 2009



## henriquesillva (9 Jan 2009 às 22:40)

*Em Guimarães:*


----------



## Brigantia (9 Jan 2009 às 22:41)

*Re: Entrada Fria (5 a 11 Janeiro 2009)*

Lindo   

Este dia vai ficar marcado na história meteorologica do Minho.


----------



## MSantos (9 Jan 2009 às 22:48)

*Re: Entrada Fria (5 a 11 Janeiro 2009)*



Brigantia disse:


> Lindo
> 
> Este dia vai ficar marcado na história meteorologica do Minho.



Espero que não seja só no Minho

Belas fotos de Guimarães


----------



## DMartins (9 Jan 2009 às 23:47)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2009*

Muita neve acumulada ainda. O monte da Penha está carregado.


----------



## VerticalHorizon (9 Jan 2009 às 23:53)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2009*



DMartins disse:


> Guimarães: -3,7º
> Muita neve acumulada ainda. O monte da Penha está carregado.



LINDOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## ajrebelo (9 Jan 2009 às 23:57)

*Re: Entrada Fria (5 a 11 Janeiro 2009)*

boas

belas fotos  

abraços


----------



## João Soares (10 Jan 2009 às 01:34)

*Re: Entrada Fria (5 a 11 Janeiro 2009)*

Excelente registo de Guimarães 

Boa nevada


----------



## DMartins (10 Jan 2009 às 10:02)

*Re: Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2009*

Deixo-vos um Vídeo do início do nevão de ontem.
Início porque depois saí para trabalhar, na altura em que nevou com muita força, e acumulou em tudo quanto era sítio.


----------



## Z13 (10 Jan 2009 às 10:32)

*Re: Entrada Fria (5 a 11 Janeiro 2009)*

Graaandes registos aí na 1ª cidade!!!

Parabéns!!!

E o teleférico, fechou? Devia ser uma viagem alucinante!!!!




________________


----------



## AnDré (10 Jan 2009 às 14:13)

O berço de Portugal coberto de branco!

Num dia onde praticamente todo o norte se cobriu de branco!


----------



## Minho (10 Jan 2009 às 18:33)

Sem dúvida, na zona do Minho foi histórica esta queda de neve. Tanto pela intensidade como pela área afectada. Pelo que sei penso que na região do Minho não houve uma única localidade que não tivesse nevado. Memorável!


----------



## Dan (10 Jan 2009 às 19:24)

Registos históricos


----------



## actioman (12 Jan 2009 às 04:45)

E assim se faz e se assiste à história! 

Que maravilha, tudo branco. É realmente pela beleza que a brancura da neve dá às zonas urbanas que eu a aprecio!

Que memorável dia este de 9 de Janeiro de 2008!

Parabéns Vimaranenses e Minhotos!


----------



## vitamos (12 Jan 2009 às 11:51)

Muito bons registos


----------



## ACalado (12 Jan 2009 às 13:07)

bons registos sem duvida


----------



## DMartins (12 Jan 2009 às 22:40)

De enaltecer o vosso trabalho, amadores que com paixão lá vão acertando e ás vezes mais até que os profissionais.
Ao ir acompanhando as vossas previsões e opiniões, pus o telemóvel a despertar para as 08:30h, hora a que alguns de vós iam prevendo a chegada a esta zona.
Meio da manhã, diziam alguns, e a cotas 0 ou perto. Em cheio!
Parabéns a vocês pela vossa paixão, e continuem.
Um abraço.


----------



## DMartins (15 Jan 2009 às 15:25)

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/hML9gIlYloGZtot4i9s7"]http://videos.sapo.pt/hML9gIlYloGZtot4i9s7[/ame]
*Centro da Cidade:*


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Jan 2009 às 18:36)

Muito boas fotos, sem dúvida


----------



## DMartins (15 Jan 2009 às 19:01)

Mário Barros disse:


> Muito boas fotos, sem dúvida



Pena que sejam de 20 em 20 anos amigo Mário.
Mas se calhar a graça é essa...


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Jan 2009 às 19:05)

DMartins disse:


> Pena que sejam de 20 em 20 anos amigo Mário.
> Mas se calhar a graça é essa...



Será que assim será ?? a mim não me parece


----------



## rozzo (15 Jan 2009 às 19:20)

Gosto quando filmam o Custódio.. Parece que tou a ler a mente dele..

"Foge um tipo dum clube da Rússia para Portugal a pensar que se livra do frio e neve... E agora fazem-me isto!?"


----------



## vitamos (16 Jan 2009 às 09:59)

DMartins disse:


> Pena que sejam de 20 em 20 anos amigo Mário.
> Mas se calhar a graça é essa...



Eu continuo a dizer que aquilo que se torna hábito, deixa de ser engraçado. Existe coisa melhor do que esperar tantos anos por um presente, e quando ele chega ser ainda melhor do que o que desejava-mos? 

Excelente registos!


----------



## Curiosa* (31 Jan 2009 às 13:57)

Umas fotos mais gira que me enviaram foi uma do castelo..Escelente. 

também recebi algumas destas.


----------



## Curiosa* (31 Jan 2009 às 14:51)

Curiosa* disse:


> Umas fotos mais giras que me enviaram foi uma do *castelo*..Escelente.
> 
> também recebi algumas destas.



aqui está ela:


----------



## Curiosa* (31 Jan 2009 às 14:52)

esta também foi oferecida por um amigo...adoro


----------

